# American Saddlebred(better confo pics, I think)



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Forgive the rear and frontal view, non-horsey husbands are not always the best photographers.

His back feet are a little sore he had his first farrier visit a couple days ago. We think its been a while his bars were very overgrown. Also... He really enjoys rolling in muddy gravel after I brush him. Every time....


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

sicklee hockeddd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

WesternTale said:


> sicklee hockeddd
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did see that.. He is just sore. Here is is standing before his trim. They don't look so bad in this pic but underneath he was completely flat footed with overgrown bars, he is also sore from being worked. 

Edit: He passed his vet check when I got him, I'd hope they would notice that.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Actually-- hes camped under..its pretty common with gaited horses.
the last picture almost looks correct, but his toes almost look too short, and his heals too long..


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

toto said:


> Actually-- hes camped under..its pretty common with gaited horses.
> the last picture almost looks correct, but his toes almost look too short, and his heals too long..


Yeah that was before his trim. They look better now, we have to condition his feet before she can cut away to much. I was going to take pictures of how flat is was before, it was just too muddy... Like always.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

ApolloRider said:


> Yeah that was before his trim. They look better now, we have to condition his feet before she can cut away to much. I was going to take pictures of how flat is was before, it was just too muddy... Like always.


i noticed his legs do look more correct in the last picture of him.. by flat you mean really flared out?

id like to see him after a few months of proper feet trimming-- was he shod?


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

toto said:


> i noticed his legs do look more correct in the last picture of him.. by flat you mean really flared out?
> 
> id like to see him after a few months of proper feet trimming-- was he shod?


Yes, he was flared and the bars were almost to his toes. I couldn't think of the right word... Ugh brain farts. The previous owners had not had him trimmed for a while.. they kept saying they couldnt trim him without sedating him.. Myself and my new farrier held him by ourselves, he got scared on the first hoof.. It was literally 1 minute of him understanding we were not killing him and he was a perfect gentleman lifted every foot and held it there flawlessly. 

We are trying without shoes first. Id like to keep him barefoot, but I know not all of them can do it. He was a little tender when we were going of some larger gravel rocks today.. But it was his first time on his new "feet".


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

ApolloRider said:


> Yes, he was flared and the bars were almost to his toes. I couldn't think of the right word... Ugh brain farts. The previous owners had not had him trimmed for a while.. they kept saying they couldnt trim him without sedating him.. Myself and my new farrier held him by ourselves, he got scared on the first hoof.. It was literally 1 minute of him understanding we were not killing him and he was a perfect gentleman lifted every foot and held it there flawlessly.
> 
> We are trying without shoes first. Id like to keep him barefoot, but I know not all of them can do it. He was a little tender when we were going of some larger gravel rocks today.. But it was his first time on his new "feet".


Lol, happens to me all the time. 
Oh wow.. aint it crazy how people teach them bad manners then say the horse is crazy, but you can go in with experience and fix his learned habits in mere minutes? :mrgreen: 

Right on! They make fancy boots you could use for trail riding-- if he can be sound barefoot in pasture.  i would love to have a pair of renegade boots for trailriding!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll give it a shot! However, I'm not familiar with Saddlebred/gaited breed conformation, so some of the things I notice might be common (like standing camped-under). 

What stands out to me (other than his gorgeous coloring...) are his rather upright pasterns, especially in front. I like the length of his cannons and where his hocks are set. I think the shoulder might be a hint upright, and he seems to be built downhill.

His face is so incredibly sweet. I'd love to see him again after some muscling!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

toto said:


> Actually-- hes camped under..its pretty common with gaited horses.
> the last picture almost looks correct, but his toes almost look too short, and his heals too long..


I agree with the hoof description. but, I think rather than camped under, I would have said camped out behind. If you put his leg where the canon bone is vertical , and it will do that, it is behind the vertical imaginary line that you'd drop off the point of his buttock. I think that's camped out behind. 

He's a nice looking horse and pretty typey. He'll look so much nicer in three months when he has more muscles and less fur!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Would it have anything to do with the way he is supposed to stack(I don't know if this is the correct terminology in the horse world)but basically the fancy stance saddlebreds do, kind of stretched out. I know he can stand like that he does it when he is going to get fed, he will stretch out and reach his neck out super far and tall so he can see what you are doing.. When he does it he looks just like one of the fancy show saddlebreds. 
I will have to try and get a picture... He is a pain to get a picture of cause he will never leave me alone, he follows me everywhere. Lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WesternTale, I'd hate to come off as rude, but posting "sickle hockedddd" on every single conformation thread doesn't give you much credibility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

